# Beginner: 1st DLSR - Canon 70D or 6D and what lenses



## Rafa (May 17, 2014)

I was in doubt if the right place to post it is in Canon or equipment topics, so here it goes.

I am an amateur photographer. Nowadays I have a Canon Powershot SX40 HS, which I do like very much but now I am decided to change to my first DSLR. I would like to have a non-so expensive equipment as Im not a professional in photography, it is just for fun but I would like to have a kind of any place equipment.

I like to take pictures of DOF, bokeh, portraits, nature, parties (low light), and rarely sports.

My doubt is about two Canon models: Canon EOS 70D and Canon EOS 6D. After a looking at reviews of both cameras I understand that 6D has more quality even more in low light environments and 70D takes advantage in videos and sports.

I am decided Ill buy one of these two but my main doubt is about the lenses for my objectives. What I have in mind today is:

*Option 1: Canon EOS 70D*


Canon EOS 17-55mm F/2.8 
Canon EOS 50mm F/1.4 
Canon EOS 70-200mm L (in the future) 
 
*Option2: Canon EOS 6D*


Canon EOS 24-105mm F/4.0 
Canon EOS 50mm F/1.4 
 
About the lenses for EOS 70D I talked to some friends and kind of know these lenses but about the 6D I know nothing about the kit lenses 24-105 if it is a good combination with the 6D for my objectives.

Could you give me opinions about this choice for an AMATEUR photographer?


Best regards,

Rafael


----------



## Overread (May 17, 2014)

The key question to ask is what do you want to do? What do you want to take photos of and what do you want out of your DSLR setup. From there we can start to get an idea of what your requirements are and thus what setup might suit you best.


----------



## Rafa (May 17, 2014)

Hi overread,
Actually I don't have an specific objetive in terms of photography. What I would like is a camera that I could you for 5 or 6 years 

Events: sometimes I go to events like cars expo and others like this where I take lots of portraits;
Parties: parties with friends at home or out, dinners, clubs with high and low light (where SX40 HS lets me disapointed);
Travels: register moments and places in travels;
Family: More portraits
Durability: I don't expect to change in the next 5 or 6 years;

I think this is the kind of use I'll have. I used to take pictures of races with my old Canon PowerShot S5, the zoom was good for that. But it is rare I go to this kind of event in the last years.


----------



## minicoop1985 (May 17, 2014)

"Non-so expensive"

lists 6D

:shock:

I'd go with the 6D if you have the opportunity. Think about it this way: if you find in a year or so that a crop sensor camera isn't enough and you need a full frame, you're stuck until the next time you can upgrade, and then you have to upgrade lenses that aren't FF capable and blah blah blah. With the 6D, there's only full frames ahead of it in Canon's lineup, and any lenses you use on that will absolutely work on a 1D or 5D mk III/IV (by the time you upgrade from here).


----------



## Rafa (May 17, 2014)

thank you for your comments minicoop1985. I know that 6D is an expensive camera and that there are others alternatives much more cheaper than this one such as Rebel T*i family. But nowadays I have the possibility of expend a bit more with a camera and I would like to buy one to follow me for a very long time, more than 5 or 6 years surely. It's 100 thousand shoots lifetime is good for me.

My biggest doubt is about the lenses for 6D, I would like to have 2 or 3 and nothing else. But I don't know which ones would give me a good range of possibilities if I decide to buy the Canon 6D. It looks like the lens that comes with it, the 24-105mm f/4.0 are very good but it I'm not sure.


----------



## Derrel (May 17, 2014)

6D. 24-105 f/4 L as the everyday walkabout lens, from wide-to normal-to short telephoto. 70-200 f/4 L IS USM for high quality but compact telephoto uses. 100mm macro for macro. 85mm f/1.8 EF for a FAST, light, sharp, compact telephoto for indoor/lowlight uses.


----------



## Overread (May 17, 2014)

The 24-105mm coupled with the 6D is a very powerful combo. The lens itself does wide angle through to a decent telephoto and whilst it is only f4 with the high ISO capabilities of the 6D it should be more than enough for most of the situations you want shoot in. 

It would be a good starting point, from there you can see how you feel and consider expanding from then; generally speaking it takes a bit of real world experience to get used to focal lengths on a new camera - which is why its oft advised against jumping in and trying to get a large number of lenses all at once when starting fresh (though to be fair its rare for anyone to do that, most simply don't have the finances).


----------



## Rafa (May 17, 2014)

Hi *Derrel *and *Overread*,
Thank you for sharing a bit of your knowledge in photography.

Now Im decided. Ill take the *Canon EOS 6D* with its *24-105mm F/4* lens. I was in doubt about this lens but after researching, videos on Youtube showing its capabilities and your comments I am sure it will support me very well.

*Darrel,*
You suggested the 85mm F/1.8 for telephoto and indoor/lowlight purposes. I was initially thinking of the 50mm F/1.4 for these cases. Do you think the 85mm would be a better option? What I found out was that with the 85mm I would have to be about 4 meters of the object Im taking the picture.


Best regards,

Rafael


----------



## kc4sox (May 17, 2014)

Another vote for the 24-105 f4.0L. It came as the kit lens for my 5DMK3 and I love it. With the excellent image quality you'll get with the 6D at high ISO's the f4 and IS combo will work 95% of the time. It's become my "Daily driver" for the 5DMK3.  As far as a second lens the 70-200 f2.8 IS is the "Gold standard" in "All Around" telephoto lens.


----------



## Overread (May 18, 2014)

Rafa remember sometimes the choice between things like a 50mm and an 85mm comes down to the individual. Zooms (especially today because they are good quality) are an ideal starting place, you can get a feel of a whole range of focal lengths and get a real world idea how you like to shoot, from there the choice of what primes (if any of course) you want is much easier to make.


----------



## Rafa (May 18, 2014)

Hi experts,
I have more two questions about my first DSLR and I think you who already have it for years can help me.

*[Acessories]*
I&#8217;m a beginner user and will use it just for fun. So I&#8217;m thinking of buy the following accessories for the camera:


1 Extra battery
1 SDXC Card 64GB class 10
1 extra rear lens cap
1 cleansing kit
About the battery are the good brands besides the Canons?
I was thinking also about an external mic but I don&#8217;t know if it will be useful for me, as I&#8217;m not used to make movies.

*[Care]*
As the lenses can be exchanged and the sensor is more exposed to dust  I would like to know if it is really easy to get dust in the sensor and internal parts of the camera and lenses.
And also, how should I store it to have a camera for life? I have a small bag for my current PowerShot SX40 and I&#8217;m thinking of the same with the DSLR. Is it a good idea?


Best regards,

Rafa


----------



## Overread (May 18, 2014)

I'd strongly suggest getting a grip for whichever camera you choose. The grip gives you several bonuses:

1) You can use 2 batteries at the same time, which gives prolonged life from them over using two batteries separately. 

2) You get a shutter on the vertical control that lets you easily shoot portrait aspect shots without having to hold your right hand right over the top of the camera (an uncomfortable position with a heavier setup). 

3) You can use a proper wrist strap for some support. 

4) Gained bulk of camera increases its weight, thus shifting the point of balance a little further back toward the camera, can help when hand holding equipment. 

5) Gives you a spot to put your right hand pinky finger (oft it can end up falling off the bottom of the camera and rubbing on the corner there). 

About the only downside is that the camera ends up being bigger. Personally I use a grip on both my DSLRs and wouldn't be without one.


----------



## DaninMD (May 20, 2014)

Rafa said:


> Hi *Derrel *and *Overread*,
> Thank you for sharing a bit of your knowledge in photography.
> 
> Now Im decided. Ill take the *Canon EOS 6D* with its *24-105mm F/4* lens. I was in doubt about this lens but after researching, videos on Youtube showing its capabilities and your comments I am sure it will support me very well.
> ...



85mm is a very very good portrait lens and allows you to get further away and flatten the image a bit more which is more flattering for portraits. you have to get a bit closer with the 50mm on a FF. if you were doing a crop camera I would say the 50mm.  for portraits I tend to go with my 100mm prime instead of my 50mm for this reason.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 10, 2014)

Guys I would like to say thank you to everyone of you who gave me hints in this decision.

I finally bought the Canon EOS 6D and I am really impressed with the image quality! Pictures with bokeh are so easy to take on it. I bought just the camera with the 24-105 and their basic acessories.

Now I need to learn how to dominate this, it is my first DSLR and I have a lot to learn yet.

Again, thank you guys. You can be sure that I'll ask a lot here!


----------



## jayindhawan (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi Rafa,

Canon EOS 6D is also very nice because of its image quality.


----------

